# Hey! Could do with some pointers



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Im new here and was wondering if i can get some muchly needed answers to my questions.

I am 19 years old, currently on a 1 year plumbing course at college (plumbing) and want to move to Canada, prefered locations BC (vancouver esp) and Alberta (calgary esp).

I have visited Canada before on 3 occasions.

I am wondering what i can do to move to Canada, what do i need and how do i go about getting it?
If you need to know anything else about me, probaly will, then let me know.

I will appreciate any replies.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new here and was wondering if i can get some muchly needed answers to my questions.
> 
> I am 19 years old, currently on a 1 year plumbing course at college (plumbing) and want to move to Canada, prefered locations BC (vancouver esp) and Alberta (calgary esp).
> ...


At your age and with limited qualifications you should be looking at:-

BUNAC Canada at Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

IEC at IEC General Introduction

Good Luck.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for you reply.

Looked at BUNAC , and is there anything i can do whilst in Canada on that working visa that will help me get PR ? I would want ot make the most of the one year visa.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> Looked at BUNAC , and is there anything i can do whilst in Canada on that working visa that will help me get PR ? I would want ot make the most of the one year visa.
> 
> Thanks


You're somewhat removed from PR status. While on working visa you can attempt to get an employer to apply for a LMO, which if granted would give you a 2 year TWP during which time you can perhaps convert to a PR visa. It is a long shot though.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You're somewhat removed from PR status. While on working visa you can attempt to get an employer to apply for a LMO, which if granted would give you a 2 year TWP during which time you can perhaps convert to a PR visa. It is a long shot though.


Hey, im willing to do anything to get in.
Could you explain LMO and TWP a little more please?
Might as well add, I dont mind not getting PR straight away , as i realise it can take a while, however, what is there i can do to be away from the UK for as long as possible ? I know this sounds confusing and i dont think im coming across clearly.

Am i right to believe that i can ive and work in Canada for , how many years?, without having PR, but whilst working in Canada, it will be helping me in the long run to get PR?

Basically I just really dislike the UK .

Ask me ANYTHING so that i can try and clear up wha tim trying to say.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Hey, im willing to do anything to get in.
> Could you explain LMO and TWP a little more please?
> Might as well add, I dont mind not getting PR straight away , as i realise it can take a while, however, what is there i can do to be away from the UK for as long as possible ? I know this sounds confusing and i dont think im coming across clearly.
> 
> ...


Okay let's assume you get a IEC or a Bunac visa, you come to Canada and get work doing whatever. A LMO (Labour Market Opinion) is applied for to the Government by an employer who has a vacancy which has been advertised and for which no suitable candidates have applied. If granted it allows said employer to hire a candidate from overseas. If you're the candidate you could/would be granted a 2 year TWP, (Temporary Work Permit). The TWP can be extended and/or, provided your work record is good, possibly be converted to PR status.
You should know that IEC/BUNAC visas expire at end of term. If you don't have a TWP then you will probably have to return to UK.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Okay let's assume you get a IEC or a Bunac visa, you come to Canada and get work doing whatever. A LMO (Labour Market Opinion) is applied for to the Government by an employer who has a vacancy which has been advertised and for which no suitable candidates have applied. If granted it allows said employer to hire a candidate from overseas. If you're the candidate you could/would be granted a 2 year TWP, (Temporary Work Permit). The TWP can be extended and/or, provided your work record is good, possibly be converted to PR status.
> You should know that IEC/BUNAC visas expire at end of term. If you don't have a TWP then you will probably have to return to UK.


Hey, ok so il try BUNAC, come over and look for a job in plumbing, BUT i will not be qualified. Would they take me on as an apprentice ? As this course does not qualify you as a plumber, unfortunately.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Keep an eye on the situation it could be changing:

Citizenship and Immigration Canada has put forward proposed changes to the Federal Skilled Worker Program which aim to help Canada select immigrants 'who have the best chance of integrating and making a better contribution to the Canadian economy'. CIC began consulting with stakeholders and the public on the proposed changes earlier this week.

The consultations follow the release of an evaluation of the program, which found that skilled workers are faring far better in Canada than their predecessors, thanks to their stronger language skills and arranged employment. The evaluation does show, however, that there is room for improvement.

Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism, commented, “To stay competitive globally, we have to make sure the skilled immigrants we choose are the ones that we need, and the most likely to succeed when they get here,”

The input received through the consultations process will be taken into account in the development of new regulations. The proposed changes could place more emphasis on youth and language ability, and are expected to increase the number of skilled tradespeople.

CIC will consult on:

* requiring federal skilled workers to have a minimum level of language proficiency;
* making the program more accessible to skilled tradespeople, technicians and apprentices;
* placing greater emphasis on younger immigrants who will adapt more easily and be active members of the work force for a longer time frame;
* redirecting points from work experience to other factors that better contribute to success in the Canadian work force;
* reducing the potential for fraudulent job offers.

The current Federal Skilled Worker Program was introduced in June 2002 with the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act. The program is based on an objective and transparent points system, which considers factors such as language skills, age and education in the selection of immigrants. The system aims to be more effective at selecting those who will succeed economically.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Hey, ok so il try BUNAC, come over and look for a job in plumbing, BUT i will not be qualified. Would they take me on as an apprentice ? As this course does not qualify you as a plumber, unfortunately.


I very much doubt any plumbing outfit would take you on as an apprentice as your visa would only be for one year. A BUNAC visa cannot be extended.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I very much doubt any plumbing outfit would take you on as an apprentice as your visa would only be for one year. A BUNAC visa cannot be extended.


Should add, if i work with them , not apprenticeship, for 6 months, I can apply for PNP, which would then aid in me gaining PR.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Should add, if i work with them , not apprenticeship, for 6 months, I can apply for PNP, which would then aid in me gaining PR.


Applying for PNP does require a degree of cooperation from the employer and, although you are eligible to apply after 6 months, it may take a further few months for the PNP application to process. You would then have to apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) to cover you while your PR application is assessed. The TWP application may take another few months and you would not be able to work once your BUNAC visa expired until you have the TWP.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Any idea what my best bed would be to get into Canada, and stay of course haha.
Going to try my best and get in through BUNAC when the 2012 applications go out.


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

If you can afford it you can come over on holiday and try to find a job...


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Sunnydays123 said:


> If you can afford it you can come over on holiday and try to find a job...


Very difficult as the job would need to be a skilled job, im sure.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Any ideas? How difficult is it to immigrate to Toronto ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Any ideas? How difficult is it to immigrate to Toronto ?


You have to substitute Canada for Toronto. If you get a WHV (Working Holiday Visa) as I described in my answer to your original thread you are permitted to work ANYWHERE in Canada. There is no immigration, per se, to Toronto.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You have to substitute Canada for Toronto. If you get a WHV (Working Holiday Visa) as I described in my answer to your original thread you are permitted to work ANYWHERE in Canada. There is no immigration, per se, to Toronto.


Yeah I know that, I am wondering how I can get PR and LIVE in Toronto?
Sorry if I am not coming across clearly.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabe-canadian said:


> Yeah I know that, I am wondering how I can get PR and LIVE in Toronto?
> Sorry if I am not coming across clearly.


The bottom line is, you can't from where you are in your life at present. You do not have the necessary experience in an occupation on THE LIST.


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The bottom line is, you can't from where you are in your life at present. You do not have the necessary experience in an occupation on THE LIST.


I could try the PNP route. Bottom line is, ill try my best to find a way


----------



## wannabe-canadian (Feb 19, 2011)

What I'll do is, get out (hopefully) to Canada in 2012 through BUNAC! See what its like to live in on my own, get a feel of the place. Even try get a job offer in plumbing.

Then, if I cant get any job offers or anything, come back to UK , do an apprenticeship for 4 years, then apply through the skilled workers route ?
I just feel that at 24 i will be 'old' haha i know its stupid , but i just feel that.


----------

